# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Pergjigju ne pytjen dhe pyte tjetrin.?

## Roi

Po e filloj kete Teme dhe shpresoj se do te kalojm si me mire..

Ne kete tem duhet te pergjigjesh ne pytje dhe te pysesh tjetrin Forumist ne vijim.



Si e kalove kete jave???

----------


## Homer

> Si e kalove kete jave???


Si javet e tjera lol





> Çfare do hani ne dark ?

----------


## Roi

Sonte ne Iftar gjitheqka , te gjithe te mirat e perendis..


A dole diku dje ??

----------


## Geri Tr

po rreth e rrotull ne Tirane
Si te kaloi dita sot?

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

> po rreth e rrotull ne Tirane
> Si te kaloi dita sot?



Super ............ !




> qka keni per darke ?

----------


## INFINITY©

Roi nuk te mjaftonin temat e tjera qe jane kthyer te gjitha ne chit-chat mor cun, po te duhej dhe nje teme tjeter skandaloze. 

Na e veshtiroset kete forum per zotin.  :i ngrysur:

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Po pse ashtu infinity ?

----------


## INFINITY©

> Po pse ashtu infinity ?


Zogu, e ke idene se ca eshte nje forum ti? Te garantoj qe chit-chat nuk eshte pergjigjia sepse jo te gjithe jane 16 vjec ketu, por ka mosha nga me te ndryshmet dhe te garantoj qe nuk futen ketu te lexojne pallavrat e nja 4 a 5 adoleshenteve qe e kane kthyer cdo teme ne chit-chat. 

Lexoni me teper dhe po patet ndonje gje me vlere per te shkruar, shkruajeni, po jo keshtu se lat nam.

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Po qka tiu bejme atyre qe e kane kthyer temen ne chit chat, nese e kane kthyer pa te drejte atehere le te merret administratori me ta, skane faj qe jane adoleshent !


P.S. Edhe une jam gjithashtu !

----------


## INFINITY©

Zogu, shko keputi nje fete buke me gjalpe e me sheqer ti xhan se te ben mire dhe pastaj ik luaj me shoket e lagjes me top, apo hapa dollapa, ose me mire akoma lexo ndonje liber jashteshkollor se nuk te ben keq. 

Hajt shnet

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

> Zogu, shko keputi nje fete buke me gjalpe e me sheqer ti xhan se te ben mire dhe pastaj ik luaj me shoket e lagjes me top, apo hapa dollapa, ose me mire akoma lexo ndonje liber jashteshkollor se nuk te ben keq. 
> 
> Hajt shnet




Faleminderit shume Infinity per propozimin , por me duket se nuk eshte nevoja edhe shume !

----------


## Roi

> Roi nuk te mjaftonin temat e tjera qe jane kthyer te gjitha ne chit-chat mor cun, po te duhej dhe nje teme tjeter skandaloze. 
> 
> Na e veshtiroset kete forum per zotin.


Zonjush,
Kjo eshte nje tem e pelqyer nga shume te ri ketu ne forum, dhe ti po nuk e pelqeve mos hyn te shkruash ketu . Sigurisht se ky Forum ka teme nga me te ndryshmet. Une per vete hapi temat qe me pelqejn dhe lexoj ne temat qe me pelqejn. Pytjen qe i ke ber Zogut "A e di qfar eshte Forumi"? kisha pas deshire te na e shpjegosh ti qe nese jemi ka gabojm ne te permiresojm gabimet hahahaha.
E bukura INFINITY hyn aty ku te pelqen dhe lexo aty ku te pelqen ty, nuk ka vend per keshilla e per injorime ketu. 
Me qen se nuk jemi te gjithe 16 vjeq SA vjeqe je ti mos diku 45 hahahahahahah..
Shendet te pershendes...


Sa vjeqe jeni?

----------


## martini1984

> Zogu, shko keputi nje fete buke me gjalpe e me sheqer ti xhan se te ben mire dhe pastaj ik luaj me shoket e lagjes me top, apo hapa dollapa, ose me mire akoma lexo ndonje liber jashteshkollor se nuk te ben keq. 
> 
> Hajt shnet


 :Mos: Oh ne ti mo,mos e turpero djalin :Ih Sa Xhan te kam: 
Te pershendes

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

> Oh ne ti mo,mos e turpero djalin
> Te pershendes



Po pse te me turperoje mua, nuk prishe pune asgje, edhe njehere e pershendes dhe e falenderoj shume per propozimin !

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

MEqense ketu spaska pyetje sepse zakonisht ne e kemi fiksim qe mos ti permbahemi asnjeher temes atere po bej direkt pyetjen. 

Mos vall duhet me ardh une aty tek ty qe ti te me besosh sa e rendesishme je per mua?

----------


## busavata

> MEqense ketu spaska pyetje sepse zakonisht ne e kemi fiksim qe mos ti permbahemi asnjeher temes atere po bej direkt pyetjen. 
> 
> Mos vall duhet me ardh une aty tek ty qe ti te me besosh sa e rendesishme je per mua?


shko , EkOnOmIsTi shko...
pse nuk ka 1 euro ne leter sikurse dollari,
 kur dollari e ka vleren ma te vogel se euro  ???

----------


## martini1984

> Po pse te me turperoje mua, nuk prishe pune asgje, edhe njehere e pershendes dhe e falenderoj shume per propozimin !


Ishte hajgare or mik,por bravo nga ty :buzeqeshje:

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

> Ishte hajgare or mik,por bravo nga ty



Ne rregull atehere, sepse nuk dua te kem keqkuptime me juve, me miqt e mij ! Kalofshim sa me bukur !

----------


## INFINITY©

> Zonjush,
> Kjo eshte nje tem e pelqyer nga shume te ri ketu ne forum, dhe ti po nuk e pelqeve mos hyn te shkruash ketu . Sigurisht se ky Forum ka teme nga me te ndryshmet. Une per vete hapi temat qe me pelqejn dhe lexoj ne temat qe me pelqejn. Pytjen qe i ke ber Zogut "A e di qfar eshte Forumi"? kisha pas deshire te na e shpjegosh ti qe nese jemi ka gabojm ne te permiresojm gabimet hahahaha.
> E bukura INFINITY hyn aty ku te pelqen dhe lexo aty ku te pelqen ty, nuk ka vend per keshilla e per injorime ketu. 
> Me qen se nuk jemi te gjithe 16 vjeq SA vjeqe je ti mos diku 45 hahahahahahah..
> Shendet te pershendes...
> 
> 
> Sa vjeqe jeni?


Per mua nje mashkull qe s'ka aq kulture sa arrin pyet nje femer se ca moshe ka, nuk ja vlen te lodhesh gishtat. Megjithate mqs arrite deri aty, une dje mbusha 48. 

Shnet.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

'dje mbusha 48'.
Si s na ftove mi mi mi  :perqeshje: .

Persa i perket temes,pyetja per Infinity:
Nqs do me kishe ftuar ne ditelindje,ca dhurate do doje nga une l o l

----------

